# Fray Results - Thursday



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

IROC TEAM RACE

*Place.........Team.................Finish*
1............Santa Cruz.............6-1
2............Illinois/Indiana.........6-1
3............St Louis................4-2-1
4............Ferndale...............4-2-1
5............South Bay..............4-3
6............C & R East Bay........2-5
7............Sacramento............1-6
8............Carson City.............0-7


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Indiana Illinois !!!! Great job !


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

good job illiana boys keep it up.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good showing for the Ind/ILL. Team. :thumbsup: Pat


----------

